# new rescue fish, joey!



## kristinerose (Oct 5, 2009)

went to petco for some water conditioner and came home with a new friend.

i guess there haven't been new bettas there for at least a month, so there was the bottom of the barrel left, all the fish looked pretty bad. this guy in particular though was labeled as a "halfmoon" but his fins were so chewed up that the veiltails had more finnage than him. he was a very faded, weird color and i knew no one else would take him, especially when i asked if they'd give me a discount (he was $14!) and they said no because he was a halfmoon, he "just isn't a very good specimen". i know i probably should have walked out and not given them any money, but i couldn't leave the poor little guy to die at the store, no one else was dumb enough to pay $14 for a fish that looked like it was on it's way out and hardly had any fins, so i took him.

he is swimming, but he moves very slowly and isn't really eating, i'm really worried. i tried pellets, flakes, and blood worms. he will eat a bit of the worms if i make them into tiny pieces, but he really isn't eating much and he is so skinny and tiny. any ideas on what i can do for him?

i put in some betta fix and salt.

somehow these pictures make him look less pathetic than he actually looks


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww, poor guy! :-(

At least he's being taken care of now. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

Poor fishie! I hope he gets better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think just keeping him in warm, clean water will help. Poor thing! I'm so glad he was rescued. Don't worry too much if he won't eat. Bettas seldom eat the first few days after bringing them home. He should perk up in a few days. Please keep us posted on how he's doing and good luck with him.


----------



## kristinerose (Oct 5, 2009)

i will! i really hope i can save him, he's the cutest little thing!

thanks everyone


----------



## kristinerose (Oct 5, 2009)

he seems to be coloring up a little. there's hope


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw, that's awesome that you saved him. i wish there was some way you could give fish little hugs lol. don't worry about him not eating, it might take him a couple days to get used to his new home. keep us updated on his progress


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

poor baby hope he gets better keep us posted


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck with him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with him!!!!! I rescued one. I wasn't sure he was going to make it! He is all healthy and beautiful now. (in my avatar 

LOL my dog's name is Joey.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He's cute. Thank goodness you saved him from those crazy people... I swear I don't understand how they can let them get so bad? It really ticked me off today at Walmart, because I have had to complain in the past about a dead female that was there for THREE days before I complained. All the cups are always nasty, I've wrote home office about all of this.
But now they are running a "Feature" and everyone's bowls are filled to the top and are all clean, but it's just cause they have that special going, as soon as it's over it will be back to the nastiness.

My husband always jokes and says they are running the special cause I bought so many lately, it boosted sales. LOL!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww what a sweet little fishy! You are his hero for rescuing him! I've been to Wal-Mart where they have sick fish and dead fish and they don't do anything about it! Some cups have only an inch of water that is dirty!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

I bet his fins will be gorgeous when they grow back out!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I have some pretty awsome recoveries on this site, becouse advice off of this site. With the people here, I know he can recover!!!!!!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like he got into a rough fight, or he was put in a community tank with bigger aggressive fish. He's probably scared and feeling pretty low on the alpha meter. Some TLC should make him feel better, and hopefully his fins will grow back.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

how is he doing?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Poor little guy  How's he doing now? I just can't stand pet stores anymore. I can't even enjoy looking at the decorations, tanks and such because I know that the betta Holocaust is going on a few feet away


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im glad he was rescued, im happy to report that walmart around here do not sell bettas, for the rest of the fish thats another story


----------

